# white cake/cream cheese frosting?



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

can I use cream cheese frosting with a white cake? I am making a birthday cake and usually use a chocolate cake but the birthday girl doesn't want chocolate...and I usually make buttercream but also have a great cream cheese. can I use cream cheese frosting or do I need to use buttercream?


----------



## canadiandot (Feb 24, 2010)

There's nothing saying that you CAN'T use cream cheese frosting, but honestly, I wouldn't. Could you make, possibly, a pumpkin cake instead of vanilla?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't see why not.  It's great with spice cakes like pumpkin, applesauce or carrot, but also good with white.


----------



## cocoasensations (Feb 11, 2010)

I think their's nothing wrong using cream cheese frosting but you must see to it that it goes well with white cake but commonly other prefer butter cream.


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Does the Bday girl like nuts? Toasted nuts like pecans and skinless almonds are a great addition as are rainbow sprinkles (fun) or any other sprinkles for that matter. Use your imagination!


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Maybe you should aske the birthday girl what appeals to her.  I'm not a big fan of white cake,  and white cake with cream cheese frosting sounds very unattractive to me (unless it has the suggested nuts of some sort...black walnuts would be my favorite choice).


----------

